# Canon 77D Disabled Shutter Count?



## Trevsphotoz (Mar 2, 2020)

Hi.. 
I have just brought a canon 77D which is meant to have approx 4000 shots on it. 
I have tried uploading photos to read the info but no luck and also tried DSLR Controller on android connected to the camera but the message I get is: Shutter count disabled bu manufacturer? Has anyone heard of this?


----------

